# Is this normal for a 4 month old?



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

Its not bad or anything but I feel like my puppy has been keeping distance from me. I read about rebellious 6 months and all but isn't this a little early? Maybe because his face looks much more mature now so I don't sense the "puppy" inside him as much. He starts to be a serious guard dog. If he hear something he doesn't know what it is he will bark until I go see what he is barking at and tell him its ok so he would stop and go back to what he was doing. He doesn't jump all over me when I'm getting his food anymore. If I cuddle with him he will let me for a little bit then move to lay down away from me. He was playing with his old bed (which is half the size of him now) and saw him "attempt" to hump it. The reason I said attempt was because he didnt exactly has the bed close to his body so it looks like he was dancing lol 

He received his last puppy shot two weeks ago so now I can take him to places. We went to Muttfest last weekend. He was very excited to be out and see other ppl and dogs. He was super strong. I got robe burns all over my hands. I also see many gsds at the park and realize that my boy is...big... He looks more "filled" than other full grown. Actually compare to him they all look skinny. He is just not as tall. Is that like a puppy chubby layer or something?? He is 45 lbs at 4.5 months.

I don't mind this new behavior at all. I'm just wondering if his teenage year has arrived. Also, do I need to put stop to it when he starts jumping on that pillow? or just let it be?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I would not allow the humping. Otherwise, you're pup might be mentally maturing faster than others. It happens. Just like with kids. Enjoy it. The next bratty phase is likely around the corner.


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Sure sounds like my pup he does the humping thing with his bed too and his penis comes out as well which is disturbing but I have never stopped it just let it be. He is also much bigger than other GSD in my area he is 15 weeks and 40 pounds by the end of the week he will be closer to the 43-45 mark. Argos only barks at some people that pass by the yard and will not stop until I tell him to come in the house. He seems to be normal just enjoy him I would also like to know if I should stop his humping


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I wouldn't see him as 'rebellious' though he may just be getting more independent and not at clingy as some dogs are.

I'd REALLY be working on training and engagement things with him though so you end up with a good balanced dog with and without you around.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ime-owner/162230-engagement-key-training.html

Click that site above!


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you for all the responses! 

@MaggieRoseLee: I have visited that threads. Lincoln is actually just finished his puppy class and starting an actual obedience class today! This forum taught me well that training is a must and I super agree to that. 

I forgot to mention about the biting.. I have tried everything since the first day he nips us. It has been at least 2 months that he is in our hands and he actually get worse. Again, I've tried everything mention in bite inhibition... redirection, teaching "off" and reward, yelp, leave the room... I even use crate as a timeout this pass week. I didn't want to do that but I don't know what else. He doesn't bite constantly but when he worked up he is out of control! He never done it to stranger or friends that he is not too close with though so I think he is just playing but it hurts and now that he is much bigger he jumps and grab my hand so the wound is no longer just a little scratch..

Is there anything else at all I can do? I really don't want to smack him but I am running out of positive reinforcement idea.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

You might check his body condition. His 'filled out' stature might mean he's actually overweight. He should be fairly lean as he has plenty of growing to do still.


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

Actually he is a little bit underweight. Last vet visit she have me up his food amount from 3 cups to 4 cups a day


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

He doesn't look underweight to me... but that's just me!


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't think he looks underweight either, but my dog has always been really skinny. As for the humping "attempts" - our dog tried that. We stopped him and if he just laid back down on his bed, he was ok, if he continued after a verbal warning, we put him in his crate to cool down. It seemed to happen more on days when he didn't get drained on his energy. He started that behavior about 2-3 months ago and tried a few times, but hasn't since. If he starts now, all we need is a verbal warning and he stops. 

Our pup didn't hit the super butt head stage until recently, but KEEP HIM TIRED. Especially now that you can get out and about with him, wear him out. It might help with the nipping too if you say he does it when he gets out of control.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I would like them leaner actually. It is OK to you feel the ribs and spine when you gently pet him.


----------

